# Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. März 2008)

Hi.

Ich hatte vor mir dieses Jahr mal eine Colocasia esculenta zu kaufen bzw. hab ich mir schon bei Werner bestellt . Um genau zu sein Colocasia esculenta 'Black Magic'.

Was habt ihr denn so für Erfahrungen mit dieser Pflanze? Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie man sie am besten überwintert. Könnte ich das genau so einfach machen, wie ich das mit Callas (Zantedeschia) und Cannas auch mache? Knollen ausgraben und kühl im Keller überwintern? Oder wäre eine Überwinterung im Zimmer besser? Da habe ich aber gehört, dass Colocasia esculenta sehr anfällig für Spinnenmilben sein soll!?

Und hat es schon mal jemand versucht, die Pflanze im Garten oder auf der Terrasse zu kultivieren (wie Zantedeschia und __ Canna)? Oder wird das nichts?


----------



## Nymphaion (30. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo,

ich hab mich mit der Antwort zurückgehalten, denn ich bin hier ja auch 'Partei'. Aber wenn keiner was schreibt, dann bleibe wohl nur ich übrig.

Ich habe 'Black Magic' bis jetzt nur auf die eine oder andere Art im Zimmer überwintert, bei ganz unterschiedlichen Temperaturen. Je kühler es ist, desto trockener sollte die Pflanze stehen. Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich bei rund 15 ° C und viel Licht erzielt.

Eine erfolgreiche Überwinterung im Freiland kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, nicht einmal in den mildesten Regionen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Wir haben die "Black Magic" seit letztem Sommer. Wir haben sie im Herbst aus der Sumpfzone geholt und in einem Blumentopf, gefüllt mit Erde, im Keller bei ungefähr 12 Grad überwintert. 

Leider können wir noch nicht sagen, ob diese Art der Überwinterung "richtig" war, bisher treibt die Colocasia noch nicht aus. Hoffentlich tut sie es überhaupt  .


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben die "Black Magic" seit letztem Sommer. Wir haben sie im Herbst aus der Sumpfzone geholt und in einem Blumentopf, gefüllt mit Erde, im Keller bei ungefähr 12 Grad überwintert.
> 
> Leider können wir noch nicht sagen, ob diese Art der Überwinterung "richtig" war, bisher treibt die Colocasia noch nicht aus. Hoffentlich tut sie es überhaupt  .




Hallo Claudia & Ludwig

Es dürfte jetzt noch eine kräftige Knolle sein, die jetzt in frischer nährstoffreicher Erde bei Wohnzimmertemperatur, Licht und Feuchtigkeit schnell austreiben sollte.
Taro und Cannaknollen können wie eine Kartoffel im Keller ohne Licht und kühl im Keller überwintert werden.
In etwas feuchten Torf oder Blumenerde verhindert das Einschrumpfen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (31. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

wenn wir die Tipps zur Überwinterung von euch "beiden Wernern" lesen, haben wir ja Hoffnung, dass unsere Black Magic den Winter überstanden hat.

Wäre auch sehr schade, wenn sie nicht wiederkäme, es ist eine sehr dekorative Pflanze für die Sumpfzone ....


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hi.

Nee Werner, im Freiland wollte ich die 'Black Magic' nicht überwintern. 
Ich hatte mir das so gedacht. Ich pflanz die Pflanze in einen Topf und stell sie im Sommer auf die Terrasse oder in den Teich. Im Herbst, wenn es dann kühler wird, bekommt sie dann weniger Wasser, sodas sie sich langsam "zurückzieht". Und den Winter über kommt die Knolle dann in den Keller und überwintert dort trocken. Wie ich das mit den Callas auch mache.
Im Januar wollte ich sie dann wieder vortreiben.


@ Claudia & Ludwig: Wie tief habt ihr die 'Black Magic' denn im Wasser stehen gehabt?


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo,

jetzt bringt ihr mich zum Grübeln. Ich hab eine Zeitlang verschiedene Arten Taro gesammelt, in allen möglichen Größen und Farben. Es gibt Sorten, die werden so groß dass man sich drunter setzen kann. Mir persönlich haben sie immer gefallen, aber damit stand ich ziemlich allein da. Hm, ob da doch eine Nachfrage danach besteht?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. März 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hi Werner.

Sind doch sehr schöne Pflanzen! Da ich mich seit diesem Jahr etwas mehr mit den Aronstabgewächsen befasst habe, bin auch auf die Taros gestoßen und hab mir halt die 'Black Magic' bestellt.
Ich will mit jetzt blos nicht alle möglichen Taro-Arten bestellen, wenns dann vielleicht nichts wird, so wie ich mir das gedacht habe.

Die meisten sehen diese Pflanzen wohl eher als Gemüsepflanze an.


Ich suche übrigens noch eine weitere Aronstabgewächse, die man auch im Garten auspflanzen kann aber nicht unbedingt winterhart sein müssen, wie Arum creticum & palaestinum und Dracunculus vulgaris.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo.

Ich habe gestern meinen Taro bekommen. Natürlich habe ich ihn gleich eingepflanzt und reichlich gegossen. Allerdings musste ich dann nach kurzer Zeit feststellen, dass die Blätter anfingen schlapp zu werden und auch etwas eintrockneten. Bis jetzt ist es immer noch so und es sieht auch nicht so aus als ob es sich wieder bessern würde.

Woran liegt das jetzt? Mir kommt es so vor, als ob die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu niedrig ist!?

Ich hoffe mal das bald wieder neue Blätter gebildet werden.


Die Frage ist jetzt hauptsächlich an dich gerichtet Werner. Du kennst dich schließlich mit deinen Taros am besten aus.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo Mirko,

setz dem Taro erst mal ein Haube aus einer durchsichtigen Plastiktüte auf. Bei mir steht er bei sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit im Gewächshaus, und Du musst ihn jetzt erst einmal schrittweise an andere Bedingungen gewöhnen. Tüte drauf, und von Tag zu Tag mehr lüften wird die einfachste Lösung sein.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hi Werner.

OK, alles klar. Hab ich mal gemacht. Danke!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Leider können wir noch nicht sagen, ob diese Art der Überwinterung "richtig" war, bisher treibt die Colocasia noch nicht aus. Hoffentlich tut sie es überhaupt  .



Jetzt treibt sie zumindest mal aus, ein ca. 4cm langer Trieb schaut schon aus der Erde. Allerdings steht die Colocasia noch im Keller ... aber das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus :beeten , die Überwinterung scheint geklappt zu haben.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hi.

Also mein Taro hat jetzt nur noch ein Blatt und das sieht auch nicht besonders gut aus. Das wird bestimmt auch bald absterben. Was nun? Einfach abwarten bis neue kommen oder kann man sonst noch was tun?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Moin!

Sagt mal. Wieso bekommt mein 'Black Magic' jetzt nur noch grüne Blätter? Zu wenig Licht?


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo,

beim mir wird 'Black Magic' im Winter immer grün. Sobald die Tage wieder länger werden, kommt auch die dunkle Färbung zurück. Hast Du die Pflanze im vollen Schatten stehen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hi Werner.

Ja, hatte ich erst schattig stehen, hab sie aber seit ner Woche an einem sonnigeren Platz. Das nächste Blatt ist aber trotzdem grün.


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo Mirko,

das geht nicht so schnell. Die nächsten Blätter werden dann nach und nach wieder dunkler werden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Achso, dann hilft nur abwarten.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo.

So, ich habe mir meine Taros gerade mal genauer angesehen und da musste ich feststellen, das nur noch die Pflanze vorhanden ist. Also nur die Pflanze mit Wurzeln, keine Knolle mehr! Von der Knolle habe ich nur noch die verfaulten Reste gefunden. Ist das normal, das die Knolle verfault und müssten da nicht auch neue Knollen gebildet werden?


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo,

da bilden sich auch neue Knollen -allerdings musst Du die Pflanze dafür etwas stressen, denn die Knollen sind ihre Überdauerungsorgane in schlechten Zeiten. Stress ist z.B. Trockenheit, niedrige Temperaturen, Dieter Bohlen ...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hi Werner.

Danke für die Info. Aber ist das normal das die "Hauptknolle" verschwindet?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings musst Du die Pflanze dafür etwas stressen, ... Stress ist z.B. Trockenheit, niedrige Temperaturen, Dieter Bohlen ...



Trockenheit und niedrige Temperaturen haben an unserem Teich nicht, für den nötigen Stress haben wir daher eben Dieter-Bohlen-Songs heruntergeladen - reicht einmaliges Vorspielen, oder ist Dauerberieselung erforderlich ?   


Unser Taro steht noch in der Sumpfzone und gedeiht prächtig, aber wir werden beim ausgraben, wenn wir ihn in das Winterquartier umsiedeln, mal darauf achten, ob die Knolle auch verschwunden ist. Wenn die Knolle wirklich auch verfault wäre, hiesse es allerdings, dass wir anders als im letzten Jahr (nur in feuchter Erde liegend, im kühlen Keller) überwintern müssten, oder irren wir da ??


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Taro (Colocasia esculenta) - Pflege, Überwinterung.....*

Hallo,

Knollen sind Speicherorgane. Sie dienen dazu, dass eine Pflanze eine ungünstige Zeit überdauern und sich dann aus der Knolle neu entwickeln kann. Ihr einziger Zweck besteht darin, dass sich aus ihnen eine neue Pflanze entwickeln kann, und dafür verausgaben sie sich total. Es ist also normal, dass die Knolle verschwindet, sie wird von der Pflanze buchstäblich ausgesaugt.


----------

